# can-am corner mud applicator question?/



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

I was using the can-am corner mud applicator, and now either the wheels have worn down or something, because the middle of the head now leaves a black line and it seems as though the wheels have worn down...any input?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Are you talking inside or outside corner?

I had the black line problem with a can-am inside (no wheels) and switched to the white plastic type (TapePro?) and never looked back. Aluminum will leave those black lines plastic won't


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

spacklinfool said:


> I was using the can-am corner mud applicator, and now either the wheels have worn down or something, because the middle of the head now leaves a black line and it seems as though the wheels have worn down...any input?


Actually, you don't even need the wheels, sometimes I think their just for show:whistling2:

Sounds like the stainless steal runners have worn down. just examine it closely, the shiny parts can come off. Those Stainless steal runners are fairly thick when you buy them new, if yours looks thin, then you may half to get a new one.

Or you can try to Gerry rig it, try to put something under the runners to lift them a bit. But it may require some drilling to make the screw slot bigger to allow something under the runners.....

So fix, b1tch or ditch it for a new one


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Actually, you don't even need the wheels, sometimes I think their just for show:whistling2:
> 
> Sounds like the stainless steal runners have worn down. just examine it closely, the shiny parts can come off. Those Stainless steal runners are fairly thick when you buy them new, if yours looks thin, then you may half to get a new one.
> 
> ...


I had to fix mine as well. The runners were totally down to the head on the bottom opposote the wheels. I loosened the screws and folded a t50 staple and shoved it under the runners. Allowed a bit more mud too. Worked perfect.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Actually, you don't even need the wheels, sometimes I think their just for show:whistling2:
> 
> Sounds like the stainless steal runners have worn down.



I agree. With no wheels you can actually get a better "feel" of how much mud is coming out while the head floats on top of the mud as applying. I have the 2 wheel and the 4 wheel. The 4 wheel leaves too much mud for my liking and the extra set of wheels can spit the mud around too.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Are you talking inside or outside corner?
> 
> I had the black line problem with a can-am inside (no wheels) and switched to the white plastic type (TapePro?) and never looked back. Aluminum will leave those black lines plastic won't


will the tapepro head fit on the can-am tube?


----------



## jimmyit (Sep 15, 2011)

After wheels went south I took them off, then shaped two sliders out of a piece of Teflon, attached them to each side of the head with the screws that held the wheels. Made them to over hang the body of the tool approximately the same as the wheels. Still works great...7 years now.


----------

